# Best finish for a cedar sandbox?



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey guys.
I'm building a sandbox for my son and I'm wondering about finishing. Should I just use the spar? Or would linseed oil be good? I've done some searching, but haven't found any clear answers for what's the best?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it was me I would use a semi-transparent fence stain. A spar would be fine for a door but I don't think it would take the abuse a sandbox would get. If you desire an oil finish I would use tung oil over linseed oil. Tung oil is waterproof where linseed oil isn't.


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Steve. I already have linseed oil, so I was hoping that'd be the way to go ;-)

Fence stain it is then. This is why I love this forum.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I would select a finish that won't soften on a hot day for sand and clothes to stick to. A stain that really dries would be my choice.

You might want to consider a chicken wire/stucco wire lid to stop the night time cats from using the new commode.


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Robson Valley said:


> I would select a finish that won't soften on a hot day for sand and clothes to stick to. A stain that really dries would be my choice.
> 
> You might want to consider a chicken wire/stucco wire lid to stop the night time cats from using the new commode.


There's going to be a lid on it for sure. I've had many a battle with the neighborhood animals getting into the vegitable garden.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread. I have the exact same project going and will need to finish soon too


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

nblasa said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I have the exact same project going and will need to finish soon too


No problem. I'll update as soon as I figure out what I'm doing. I'm not very eager to get covered in dust at the moment since it's close to 40° celcius ( with humidity) here at 8:20 pm...but I'll get some pics up when I get moving.


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

So, it's finally cooled off enough to get some work done. I went with Behr cedar weatherproofing.










Here's the box with one coat so far. I used 1x6 western red. I'll be putting a weed barrier down before I add the sand.










Here's the lid. I still have to coat the under side. The 3 straps are 1x6 spruce. I under estimated how many boards I needed for the lid, so I used some boards left over from another project.


----------

